# Fly along with The Horsemen, a P-51 Acro team



## evangilder (May 6, 2008)

This is amazing, and awesome. Man, would I like to be riding along with my Nikon for this! Experience a ride in a Mustang in some tight maneuvers. These guys are great. I will be seeing them at Chino in about a week and a half. 

Air Show Buzz


----------



## Matt308 (May 6, 2008)

They make it look so easy...


----------



## sunny91 (May 6, 2008)

Great video.

Sunny


----------



## timshatz (May 7, 2008)

I gotta believe Ed Shipley had the camera attached to his helmut. If you watch it, he is not moving his head any and just following through, as a good wingman should.


----------

